# Hallo from Michigan



## pigtails (Nov 17, 2010)

Michigan right now, but I'm looking out towards some East Coast powder this year. Hopefully. Spent the summer at Mt. Hood in a few alpine racing courses so I guess that makes me a hardbooter, but I also teach softies during the winter months at whichever mountain I'm closest to. Learned to love my powder addiction from Sun Peaks in BC, but I've done a lot of the West Coast mountains. Snowboarding has been a passion of mine for almost ten years (don't ask how old that makes me!), and I've done it all from pipe to back country. These days I'm more interested in technical boarding, hence the hard boots, but I'm always trying to get better on those stupid rails... 

Looks like a good community here, glad I stumbled across the forum.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there! I'm in Michigan as well. Have you been to our local mountains? Big aren't they?


----------



## pigtails (Nov 17, 2010)

Been to three and besides how interesting Bohemia is... The price tag for a day on a 'bunny hill' size mountain is a little out of proportion!!! At least there's effort, right? Don't knock availability.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey pigtails check out the Michigan thread here

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/re...icial-michigan-2010-2011-winter-thread-4.html

Anyways yeah the prices around here are horrendous but they've got us over a barrel, so-to-speak. There's no other options, so if you want to ride, you gotta pay up  Dying to get to Bohemia hopefully this winter...


----------



## sl33stak (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey Pigtails...welcome aboard. Kinda new here myself..Been riding since 89/90 (sweet jesus I'm old!) Anyways, where do you usually ride?

I'm a west side rider, moslty Bittersweet and Timber Ridge.

J.


----------

